# Redline vs Rally I's



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, as I we drive our cars, had to get rid of the bias ply red lines and get the 15x8 and 15x7 Rally I's. Also added the black pinstripe. Disc brakes coming and the new Keisler 5 speed. :cheers 

Ric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Niiiiiiice! any pics??


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

a couple of pics attached. Had to downsize them!!

Ric


----------

